# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  My best workouts

## EastCoaster

Played college football & track

My best times:

Indoor
55 meter dash - 6.3
100 meter dash - 11.1
200 meter dash - 23.31
400 meter dash - 51.52

Outdoor
100m - 10.87
200m - 22.7
400m - 49.3


40 Yard Dash on grass by hand - 4.42

40 Yard Dash on indoor turf by laser - 4.55

All of those times were when I was at my ideal weight of 185-195 over a peroid of 2-3 years ago, I'm 210 right now. I ran a 400m the other day at full speed in 62 seconds...I've lost a lot, but thats due to the fact I have not sprint in over a year and I've gained a decent amount of fat since I've started AS... which I'm in the process of ripping back up.

Some great exercises and workouts that have worked well for me, and I will continue to use as I get back in shape....

As far as lifting goes. In my opinion, the two most important exercises for speed are lunges and strait leg deadlifts (while standing on a box)..... along with leg curls, extensions, and calf raises. As far as speed goes, lay off the squats. I'll say that again... squats will make you slow. If you rather keep squats part of your workout, keep the weight low with higher reps. If you're a football player reading this, I'm sure your coach has pounded into your head that squats are the best lifting exercise alive... squats are a great, if not the greatest overall leg development workout there is, but they will hinder your speed. 

Most college football teams have done away with the traditional squat (with the exception of linemen). Now squats are done with light weight, holding the bar directly over your head with your arms strait. They are pretty hard to get used to, and they require a lot of balance. Good exercise for experience lifters and it will do wonders for your speed and leg development.


My speed workouts consist of, but not restricted to:

No matter how much I plan on running I always run a 1 mile warm up. You should never attempt to run at, or more than 60% of your top speed without warming up. By rule of thumb, your muscles are not warmed up till you are sweating.

This is one of my favorite workouts:

-warmup-

400m @ 70% then walk a lap.
300m @ 80% then walk a lap.
200m @ 90% then walk 200m.
100m @ 100% then walk 300m.
400m @ 100% then walk a lap
Jog 800 @ 60% then walk a lap or two for a cool down till your heart is beating regularly.

*note* while walking - walking at a brisk pace to keep your heart rate up.



Another workout (my least favorite)

-warm up-

Five 400m sprints at a 70 minute pace, walking a lap between each. If I dont make the pace, I run it again.

Jog 800 @ 60% then walk a lap or two for a cool down till your heart is beating regularly.



Short distance workout:

-warm up- 

This workout works best while on a football field.

Four 100 yard striders.

Then I start this circuit.... 

You start at the goal line, sprint 10 yards, back peddle 10 yards, 
sprint 20 yards back peddle 10 yards, (this will put you at the 10 yard line)
sprint 30 yards, back peddle 10 yards, (this will put you at the 40 yard line)
sprint 40 yards back peddle 10 yards, (this will put you at the 70 yard line)
sprint 40 yards to the finish (this will put you at the back of the endzone)

-Cool Down-


Distance Workout

-Warm Up-

3 Mile Jog - progressing the pace with each mile. End the last mile with a 400m sprint.

PLYOS

Ploymetrics are a great speed & power workout. Plyos are done in 3 phases, with each phase lasting a period of at least two weeks.
The first phase is control (work on form and technique)
Second phase is power (jumping as high as you can)
Third phase is speed (jumping as far as you can)

Some good plyometric exercies are:
One Leg Run
Stiff Leg Run
Wide leg Run (frog leap)
Skip
2 & 1 run (run on one leg twice then take a stide with the other leg)
Power jumps



My worst habit was lack of stretching... its so important. Running and not stretching is like lifting and not eating. Other than stretching before and after you run... you should stretch before you go to bed, and especially after you get up in the morning.


Hope the info comes in handy.

Good Luck



*-EASTCOASTER-*

----------


## frank_frank

great info EASTCOASTER!!!!

----------


## EastCoaster

> great info EASTCOASTER!!!!



Thanks bro. I know you play ball, if you ever need any advice let me know.

----------


## SickNasty

tight info man but, what about the distance stuff that is just going to slow you down right considering its like chasing two rabbits you build so much fast twitch muscle then turn it into slow twitch is that correct?

----------


## EastCoaster

> tight info man but, what about the distance stuff that is just going to slow you down right considering its like chasing two rabbits you build so much fast twitch muscle then turn it into slow twitch is that correct?




Not really... Its not like I'm jogging 12 miles a week.

----------


## H-BOL

if you ran that fast then you would be an olympian almost?? haha
10.8 ?

----------


## EastCoaster

> if you ran that fast then you would be an olympian almost?? haha
> 10.8 ?



I hope you're not being serious? Olympians run a whole second faster, more like 9.8

----------


## willlem

Does anyone here has a weight-training program (fast xplosive power etc) especially designed for 100m sprinters?

That would be kind

----------


## inheritmylife

> I hope you're not being serious? Olympians run a whole second faster, more like 9.8



10.8 is still a very, very good time for someone in highschool. I ran a 10.9 and still wasnt the fastest person in my HS though.

----------


## EastCoaster

Yea, 10.8 placed me in states in high school.... in College it was an OK time for a good person. I'd always place but never moved on in the NCAA tourny.

----------


## EastCoaster

Feel free to post your favorite workouts.

----------


## biggie_mo

EastCoaster that info was awsome!! But i was wondering if you have any info on strength shoes?? For example drills, speed and accerlration??

Biggie

----------


## biggie_mo

oh ya... also what drills or workouts i can do to lose weight but keep lean muscle thanks for your time bro...

Biggie

----------


## EastCoaster

> EastCoaster that info was awsome!! But i was wondering if you have any info on strength shoes?? For example drills, speed and accerlration??



Strength shoes are great. I do plyo's and short sprints with them, and I strongly believe that they do wonders for leg development and speed. Along with plyometrics, I love to run basketball type sprints with them, such as "sucidies" or "up & backs"... along with strait 40 yard dashes.





> oh ya... also what drills or workouts i can do to lose weight but keep lean muscle thanks for your time bro...
> 
> Biggie



A good sprint workout is like lifting weights, your heart rate is up and you're burning calories. The major key to staying in shape is eating healthy. After you lift, one of the first things you do is get some protein in you... the same should hold true after a sprint workout, after you're done you should be getting food in you-- Good Food.

----------


## biggie_mo

thanks alot bro your answer my questions perfectly

----------


## EastCoaster

Glad I can help

----------


## EastCoaster

Withspring camp and track getting ready to start, I thought I'd give this a bump.

----------


## chicamahomico

Awesome post EastCoaster. I dunno if I completely agree with the squats making you slow though. I have always thought it was more the style and tempo for a given exercise that had potential to slow you down. I guess I'll have some reading to do when I get some free time.

----------


## jordanfanatic23

i sued to HATE during football goin knee to knee from end zone to end zone,I dunno what its called exactly, but you take a step and end up on one knee then get up and end up on the other knee and so on and so on

----------


## JustWait05

I Disagree With His Whole Workout.....

First Off For Your Track Workout Its To Long. When You First Start Off On A New Track Program You Start Off By Building Your Base And Run Long Distance Like 3-5 Miles At A Good Pace That You Can Keep Getting Faster And Faster Over Time Along With Short Turn Around Sprints.....

When Your Training For Track There Is No Point In Running 400 300 200 100 That Is Just Insane You Break Those Down So Instead Of Running A 400 You Would Run A 200m 100% Follwed By 5 Mins Rest Then Run Another 200m % And You Decrease The Rest As You Get Further Along Into The Program I Know This Becuase I Have Worked Out With Some Of The Fastest People In The World That The Us Has In Arlington Tx Jj Johnson & Jerome Young & Jeremy Wariner & Darold Williamson In Waco To Name A Few You Can Ask Them Any Day Of The Week And They Will Tell You Running 400 300 200 100 400 Is Pointless....

It Is Pointless For The Reason Of-----> If You Run Say A 400 Then Thats Ok But To Turn Around And Run A 300 Right After That Your Legs Are Still Going To Be Full Of Lactic Acid From The 400 So You Will Not Be Able To Perform At 100% On That 300 And The Time Will Be Slow....have You Ever Heard The Saying Practice Makes Perfect??? That Saying Doesnt Xsist In Track The Saying For Track Goes Perfect Practice Makes Perfect.....becuase If You Are Not Running 100% Times In Practice Your Doing Nuthin But Training Your Body To Run A Slow Less That 100% Time 

Good Track Workout For The 400m

Warm Up Very Well
2x250m 100% 5 Min Rest Between 
2x150m 100% 5 Min Rest Between
4x60m 100% 1 Min Between 
And A 1 Mile Cool Down

----------


## EastCoaster

Hey bro... Thats why its titled "My" best workouts. Worked great for me and my 10.8 100m dash.

----------


## EastCoaster

Atop of that... this isnt a workout I used for track. I never took track serious. These are workouts I used for football training.

Running Track in college was just something I did to keep my body up to par for football. When spring ball would start, I'm miss track for football anyday.

----------


## bmg

those times are nothing! my little brother that goes to a little college in W.V. could run faster than that!

----------


## frank_frank

> those times are nothing! my little brother that goes to a little college in W.V. could run faster than that!



like EC said, he used track to help prepare himself for football. I was the same way, my sport is football, but I ran track jsut to get myself better for football.

100m - 10.87
200m - 22.7
400m - 49.3
are good times..especially the 10.87 100m

I guess your brother is the sh1t bmg.. i hope your brothers times are electric time..

what r your brother's times im really curious!!

----------


## bmg

lmao

----------


## EastCoaster

that faggot is my brother

----------


## TestTubeBaby

sounds like a bit of overtraining to me.

----------


## frank_frank

> that faggot is my brother



oh wow i feel retarded right about................................... now

----------


## EastCoaster

> oh wow i feel retarded right about................................... now



no worries... he's an asshole, i hardly know you and I like you much better than him.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## frank_frank

> no worries... he's an asshole, i hardly know you and I like you much better than him.


 :LOL: 


y thank u my man!

----------


## bmg

> no worries... he's an asshole, i hardly know you and I like you much better than him.


thats not nice at all dude. not cool.

----------


## captain chet

> I Disagree With His Whole Workout.....
> 
> First Off For Your Track Workout Its To Long. When You First Start Off On A New Track Program You Start Off By Building Your Base And Run Long Distance Like 3-5 Miles At A Good Pace That You Can Keep Getting Faster And Faster Over Time Along With Short Turn Around Sprints.....
> 
> When Your Training For Track There Is No Point In Running 400 300 200 100 That Is Just Insane You Break Those Down So Instead Of Running A 400 You Would Run A 200m 100% Follwed By 5 Mins Rest Then Run Another 200m % And You Decrease The Rest As You Get Further Along Into The Program I Know This Becuase I Have Worked Out With Some Of The Fastest People In The World That The Us Has In Arlington Tx Jj Johnson & Jerome Young & Jeremy Wariner & Darold Williamson In Waco To Name A Few You Can Ask Them Any Day Of The Week And They Will Tell You Running 400 300 200 100 400 Is Pointless....
> 
> It Is Pointless For The Reason Of-----> If You Run Say A 400 Then Thats Ok But To Turn Around And Run A 300 Right After That Your Legs Are Still Going To Be Full Of Lactic Acid From The 400 So You Will Not Be Able To Perform At 100% On That 300 And The Time Will Be Slow....have You Ever Heard The Saying Practice Makes Perfect??? That Saying Doesnt Xsist In Track The Saying For Track Goes Perfect Practice Makes Perfect.....becuase If You Are Not Running 100% Times In Practice Your Doing Nuthin But Training Your Body To Run A Slow Less That 100% Time 
> 
> Good Track Workout For The 400m
> ...



Damn, how long does it take you to capitalize every word?

----------


## Baller9

EC, thanks for passing on your workouts. It would be great to see more guys doing that in this forum. I'll post mine soon for comments.

I'd like to hear some more opinions on this 'squatting slows you down' concept. I agree lunges/deadlifts are awesome for sprinting, but I always thought good, powerful, and heavy squats helped too.

----------

